# Good mobile messaging doesn't play well with root...



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

Does anyone here use the Good Mobile Messaging application for enterprise email? It does a stupid "security check" when it initializes and it checks for root... and, of course, if it's rooted it locks the application, denies access and wipes the app data from the phone... lame to say the least...

Anyone have any ideas to get the security check to succeed whilst maintaining root? I believe it looks for the su binary but I'm not 100% sure...

Thanks in advance!

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

Apparently not... lol

Still no love?

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Nope, handcent here


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> Nope, handcent here


For enterprise email? I thought handcent was only for text messaging...

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

The "good" app sucks big time but it's mandatory if we want email on our phones... so lame considering we use OUR phones and not company phones... they should allow root. It's a server-side setting that the IT admins specify... so lame.

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

_base2 said:


> For enterprise email? I thought handcent was only for text messaging...
> 
> [ sent from _base2 ]


Yeah wasnt paying too much attention when I wrote that one. Are you simply talking about accessing like a corporate email or something?


----------



## codyvance (Nov 21, 2011)

Maybe you can get Tasker and have it rename APK on Power Down/Reboot... The reverse for Power On if it truly is looking for su APK


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> Yeah wasnt paying too much attention when I wrote that one. Are you simply talking about accessing like a corporate email or something?


Yeah its corp email. There's no other way to access it. They don't allow any other programs. Suuucks.

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

codyvance said:


> Maybe you can get Tasker and have it rename APK on Power Down/Reboot... The reverse for Power On if it truly is looking for su APK


Ill have to try that... not 100% sure if it looks for the su apk or the binary so I'll give it a shot as soon as i can. Thanks for the idea 

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## stg13 (Jun 23, 2011)

I am using Touchdown Exchange on all my phones - rooted & custom ROMs - with no issues.

~it's not just a phone~


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

stg13 said:


> I am using Touchdown Exchange on all my phones - rooted & custom ROMs - with no issues.
> 
> ~it's not just a phone~


I wish i could use td but no love at my company ... they have crazy strict regulations on how information is handled so we can only access it certain ways... and it has to he setup on the backend...we can't even do anything... crazy if you ask me :-/

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## stg13 (Jun 23, 2011)

_base2 said:


> I wish i could use td but no love at my company ... they have crazy strict regulations on how information is handled so we can only access it certain ways... and it has to he setup on the backend...we can't even do anything... crazy if you ask me :-/
> 
> [ sent from _base2 ]


Definitely crazy, sorry to hear that...

~to powerful to fall into the wrong hands~


----------



## kklier (Nov 2, 2011)

_base2 said:


> Does anyone here use the Good Mobile Messaging application for enterprise email? It does a stupid "security check" when it initializes and it checks for root... and, of course, if it's rooted it locks the application, denies access and wipes the app data from the phone... lame to say the least...
> 
> Anyone have any ideas to get the security check to succeed whilst maintaining root? I believe it looks for the su binary but I'm not 100% sure...
> 
> ...


I saw that they added that feature a couple of versions ago, but It is still working on my rooted Nexus. I wonder if it can be set by your company admin for Good.


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

kklier said:


> I saw that they added that feature a couple of versions ago, but It is still working on my rooted Nexus. I wonder if it can be set by your company admin for Good.


Yeah... it IS an admin setting and I tried talking to them about it, but I couldn't talk directly w the IT admin. I guess I just need to give it another shot...

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------

